

The Culture of Shut Up - kosei
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2014/04/the-culture-of-shut-up/360239/

======
waterlesscloud
One of the best things I've read lately. Have we really just gained this
communication freedom to use it to tell each other to stay in line and shut
up?

~~~
kosei
Agreed. Quite interesting. It's often very true in the tech industry as well.
I've found that many Alpha personalities will dominate conversations and
stifle interaction, which, while sometimes productive (nobody loves a rabbit
trail), can also stop potential ideas from surfacing to the top.

------
anigbrowl
An unusual and piquant analysis of Internet debate culture.

